# Euro E36 6 speed same as E39 M5/E46 M3?



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Does anybody know?

Thanks,
Bruce


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi Bruce,

Yes, it looks like they are all the same gearbox. (all 6 Speed)

Manufacturer :Getrag 
Model : S6G 420S

But please note that there are different variations of the same gearbox (designated with 3 extra letters at the end).

*E36 M3*

MY 1995 E36 M3 (3.2 Liter) : S6G-420S AGU and S6G-420S BAB (this gearbox was available until 10/1997). From 10/1997 only the BAB model was available.

*E46 M3*

S6G-420S BAI

*E39 M5*

S6G-420 BAD. This model was replaced by the S6G-420S BAF in 09/1999


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks Alex.

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Bruce said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> Did you get my PM?


You're welcome. Yes, I got it. I'll check to see what I can. I'll contact you soon.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Its not the same. The internals are pretty much the same, but the housings are different and they wont fit in an E36. FYI. Trust me, I know first hand.


----------



## l8nite (Oct 13, 2004)

E36 M3

MY 1995 E36 M3 (3.2 Liter) : S6G-420S AGU and S6G-420S BAB (this gearbox was available until 10/1997). From 10/1997 only the BAB model was available.

E46 M3

S6G-420S BAI

E39 M5

S6G-420 BAD. This model was replaced by the S6G-420S BAF in 09/1999

Hi guys..

I am very keen to put a 6 speed gearbox on my E36 M50B25tu but I wonder where can i find the sticker/printed/stemped on the gearbox it self to say it a 6 speed gearbox.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I've looked at mine (I have bought 2 since I started this thread- both from Euro 3.2s) and the casting numbers on the tranny don't come up in my ETK. I am guessing the casting numbers are Getrag numbers.

Are you Franklin's cousin?


----------



## l8nite (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey Bruce, sorry for the late reply.
No I'm not Franklin's cousin but I know him. :thumbup:


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Different housings.


----------

